# Biggest Rear view mirror possible



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have a B14 sentra and i was curious as to how big of an aftermarket clip on mirror i could put on with out it rubbing my visors when they are brought down.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

um..... 
thats kinda a figure it out yourself question.....

get a ruler or tape-measure, and simply measure how far across you can go, without running into the visors....

but hell, you can put mirrors on the visors.... all the way across the windshield, and across the other visor. Damn... that would be a big mirror..... j/k

but yeh.... try measuring it out, and buy a mirror.....
or you can go to Home Depot, and buy some of that Mirror Lexan/Plexiglass.... its really cheap, and bendable etc etc.

You could cut it to any shape that you want, so it can be really big, and allow the visors to fold down...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

And you need such a big rear view mirror why?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*?*

r u car pooling people around?? like a taxi, them taxi drivers got a lot of mirrors to keep an eye on u... jk... in any case, why?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *And you need such a big rear view mirror why? *


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Its cause people have sex in the back of my car and i like to watch . . .. . NO!!!!!!

Im not talking all the way across. I mean about 280mm-300mm or so but i dont want my mirror to get in the way when i put down my visor.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey I have one of those longer mirror clip ons.. It really helps with blind spot and you don't have rely on your side mirrors or turn your head when changing a lane... I bought it at Kmart or something.. It's nowhere near touching the visor, although people who ride in my car usually notice it.. duh..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

how many millimeters is it??


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2409243943&category=33699

check that out


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

$25 for a mirror? Shipping costs more than the actual product. He is seriously either getting ripped off where ever he buys his mailing supplies or is trying to screw someone else. Anyways, will a 300mm mirror fit and still be able to pull down my visor to block the sun without moving it (mirror)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My visors hit mine


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

300mm is the perfect fit for my car. With the visors down i have about half a cm of cushing on either side.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

300mm is good like


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

BoiWiDNrg said:


> *300mm is the perfect fit for my car. With the visors down i have about half a cm of cushing on either side. *


Damn, i got a 300mm mirror and when my passenger moves their visor down it moves the mirror.


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

Really??? Im sorrie if you bought the mirrors because of what i said..but it is perfect in my car. Isnt the interior of your car the same as mine???

SAmson


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I may have a theory as to why there is a diffrence between your guys's mirror fitment, have either one of you had your windshield replaced? because they might have mounted it in a slightly diffrent place, and that may explain the diffrence


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

You would think so wouldnt you? I think i figured out why it doesnt fit, we both are probably different heights and the seat is positioned differently, hence the mirror would be at a different angle.


----------

